# ***OFFICIAL*** Renan Barao vs. T.J. Dillashaw Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Bantamweight Title*















​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Barao will hurt him, badly. Dude might be the best fighter in the world right now.!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I will be EXTREMELY surprised if Barao doesn't win this


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

This will be sad to watch, not that i care about T.j but this will be like taking candy from a little kid.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been waiting a long time for this fight and to see where it leaves the division. :sarcastic12:


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a huge mismatch. Barao will decapitate TJ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope Barao doesn't pay attention to this "huge paper mismatch" everybody is talking about, keep the focus like he always did and fight to kill. After all, it's an MMA fight, featuring a hungrier than never, nothing to lose underdog going after his belt.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This fight is like a man being put in a cage with a child, I can't see Barao losing to Dillashaw. Should be an easy win and hopefully a finish.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dillashaw is literally a lesser version of Faber. Aside from Cruz (huge longshot now), i don't see anyone beating Barao.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone catch dana's vlog where he gave a barrage if stats to prove TJ is a serious threat?

All about significant strikes etc. Apparently he has the highest average in 135 history. Failed to mention the quality if the opposition though

I wonder if Barao will ever be taken down? Could a fit Cruz do it?


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I cant wait to watch this destruction lol...This isnt even a fight to me. Does the UFC even know what they are doing booking this fight? TJ is about to eat a big ole bag of floppy donkey dicks and Im going to enjoy every second of his beating.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I try to never truly count a fighter out but what area of MMA is Dillashaw even close to Barao? Going from your biggest win in Mike Easton to a top 3 p4p fighter who is superior in every aspect of the game. I think it will look like Silva/Bonner or Silva/Griffin or Silva/Irvin.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I was indifferent before, but now after reading everybody counting out TJ, I'm rooting for him. I hope you all get a nice plate of crow saturday night!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I will dismiss T.J. after the fight, if I can. He looks a solid, solid, hungry kid, so, I'll be on the edge of my seat anyway.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lets go TJ I hope he can make this a fun fight at least


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd say Dillashaw is legit. This kid is going to be scary here in a few more fights. whether he wins tonight or not


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. I did not expect round 1 to go like that.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow... Barao is in trouble!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow Dillashaw!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Do people still think that TJ is not ready for a title shot? Win or lose, he just beat Barao up in that round. Good fight so far.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Amazing job by TJ so far I'm eating a lot of crow his speed is ridiculous.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TJ is more then ready hes improved so much


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rogan can **** right the hell off. Sucking Barao's dick for the last 4 hours then suddenly acts like he always gave TJ a chance.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

2-0 TJ for sure


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Dillashaw is taking his chance!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The speed difference is crazy


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

3-0 so far. this is amazing


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Did anyone on this forum honestly think Barao was the P4P best fighter to ever live or was that just Rogan and Dana? Rogan is acting like this is one of the biggest upsets in history but I don't see it that way at all.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I had him in the top 5. But not the best thats for sure haha. 4-0 TJ


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Woooooooooooo Tj Tj Tj


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy shit, total dominance


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Unbelievable. Congrats to TJ he must've worked his ass off for this props to him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Did anyone on this forum honestly think Barao was the P4P best fighter to ever live or was that just Rogan and Dana? Rogan is acting like this is one of the biggest upsets in history but I don't see it that way at all.


No, he comes off as a poor man's Aldo. He's a good fighter with an impressive streak, but IMO not good enough to be in the P4P talk.

That being said I thought he was several levels above TJ...boy was I wrong. TJ had some great footwork, awesome head movement/slips, and just crazy angles/combinations. He's certainly legit.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Surprised me for sure. Thanks a lot Barao. Good thing the NPFFL is dead or I'd be really sad.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow. Rogan just ******* compared this to Buster Douglas beating Mike Tyson. **** off.

EDIT:



> No, he comes off as a poor man's Aldo. He's a good fighter with an impressive streak, but IMO not good enough to be in the P4P talk.


Exactly. He won via early stoppage two times in a row and people act like he's some god tier striker. The brainwashing leading up to this fight was insane. Rogan is a perfect example of how much brainwashing there was. He straight lost his mind tonight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

WOOOOOW!!!! Crow for everyone!!!! ITS RAINING CROWS! I demand all of the MMA elitists who wrote Dillashaw off to go and hunt some crow. Put a little hot sauce on it, it works for me.

So proud of Dillashaw. To think this is the guy who got TKO'd in under 2 minutes by John Dodson in the TUF finals. I never expected him to be the guy from alpha male to win UFC gold.

I have goose bumps right now. TJ Dillashaw just dethroned Renan Barao. Let that sink in guys. This is just amazing. Dillashaw's speed and unpredictability was just too much.

I am so excited for this guy. He did it! He's #1 in his weight class. TJ Dillashaw IS the UFC Bantamweight champion of the world.

The fact that he even finished him in the 5th round even though he could have just coasted shows that he is a true champion.

Still think he's not ready?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's a little something from me to everybody on first two pages:


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

WHERES MY OTHER TJ VOTER? F**K Yeah baby! 

Inb4 everyone says they didn't put TJ as that big of an underdog.. You all sold this fight to Barao and probably turned off the PPV when this fight started. This is the beauty of the sport - NEVER count anyone out


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Grats to Dillishaw and Barao can go play in the mud:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Wow. Rogan just ******* compared this to Buster Douglas beating Mike Tyson. **** off.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Yeah wtf tj isnt some can pub brawler can like douglas and barao is certainly not tyson and the odds werent 42-1.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I will admit that I thought Renan would eat TJ up. I knew Dillashaw was good and had a TON of potential. But that kid proved me wrong 100000%. Very proud of the kid, and happy for the guy


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Impeccable fight for T.J. That's why I was saying I coudn't count him out in anyway.

Now, to dismiss Barao was so good to be considered one of the best P4P in the world is to discredit T.J. win here.

T.J. just defeated the best Renan Barao out there in outstanding fashion. Period. raise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm glad barao doesnt have nay excuses though, hopefully he doesnt post fight or a week or two later like some have.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm still in disbelief. TJ Dillashaw is the champion. I did not see that coming at this point. I admit it, but I'm also really happy.

People can pretend this wasn't a big upset, but a lot of people were saying they didn't even want to watch this PPV because they didn't think the main event would be competitive at all. Well, they were kind of right, it wasn't that competitive, just not in the way they thought.

It's not comparable to Tyson vs. Buster, but it was still a surprising upset.

So happy for this kid. He's the alpha male guy to get it done, and the funny thing is, I thought he was the least likely to get UFC gold out of him/Faber/Mendes/Benavidez. So happy to be proven wrong. Good for him!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Without a doubt a big upset, not many including me, gave TJ a shot. I think that this is a good example of speed verses power. Barao was flat footed and tense and TJ was light footed and loose. I'm surprised we didn't see more leg kicks from Barao, but I think that this was TJ's night no matter what.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Stapler said:


> I'm still in disbelief. TJ Dillashaw is the champion. I did not see that coming at this point. I admit it, but I'm also really happy.
> 
> People can pretend this wasn't a big upset, but a lot of people were saying they didn't even want to watch this PPV because they didn't think the main event would be competitive at all. Well, they were kind of right, it wasn't that competitive, just not in the way they thought.


100% agree. Im really disgusted right now at the amount of people on the forum who earlier dismissed this fight as an automatic win for Barao now all the sudden it's "Oh it wasn't that much of an upse"- Please. Just shut up and eat your words- or better yet your crow


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Wow. Rogan just ******* compared this to Buster Douglas beating Mike Tyson. **** off.


Joe is just a ridiculous homer. He cries if his favorite fighter gets beat (henderson) and goes apesh-- if his favorite fights well. 

I've gotten used to his antics: what choice do we have? It's joe or the mute button.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

LL said:


> Barao will hurt him, badly. Dude might be the best fighter in the world right now.!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





tommydaone said:


> I will be EXTREMELY surprised if Barao doesn't win this





MK. said:


> This will be sad to watch, not that i care about T.j but this will be like taking candy from a little kid.





MMATycoon said:


> It's a huge mismatch. Barao will decapitate TJ
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This fight is like a man being put in a cage with a child, I can't see Barao losing to Dillashaw. Should be an easy win and hopefully a finish.





EVERLOST said:


> I cant wait to watch this destruction lol...This isnt even a fight to me. Does the UFC even know what they are doing booking this fight? TJ is about to eat a big ole bag of floppy donkey dicks and Im going to enjoy every second of his beating.





Rygu said:


> I try to never truly count a fighter out but what area of MMA is Dillashaw even close to Barao? Going from your biggest win in Mike Easton to a top 3 p4p fighter who is superior in every aspect of the game. I think it will look like Silva/Bonner or Silva/Griffin or Silva/Irvin.


OH REALLY?


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

GTFO.....I would of bet every dollar I had on that fight....and lost it all.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Didn't see that coming. How much does it suck though that TJ now has to deal woth losing his head coach that turned him into that monster.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nah. He said he's still gonna train with Duane after this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Didn't see that coming. How much does it suck though that TJ now has to deal woth losing his head coach that turned him into that monster.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe that's incentive for him to stay? or maybe he goes with ludwig?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Azumo said:


> WHERES MY OTHER TJ VOTER? F**K Yeah baby!


Shit yeah dude! *_High fives_*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Never been hyped for Barao, or anyone in the division. I honestly don't even know who Dillashaw is. However, I enjoyed the fight and glad the main event didn't bring the card down.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, easy to say something after the fact. But watching his last fight, it seems he has the tools to challenge anyone standing. There isn't anyone who does what he does in terms of movement. He can switch hit and move in all dimensions while throwing strikes and do it with speed. It makes it nearly impossible to predict and react to his attacks.

Oh, and he's a wrestler.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TJ will always be that guy that faked the glove touch in the beginning of the fight and went for a take down in TUF, in my mind. But technique always tops personality, and his technique was on fire tonight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Dillashaw was on the ultimate fighter and got TKO'd by Dodson in the finals in under 2 minutes, but obviously still got a contract.

Needless to say, the kid has improved a ton. I applauded him after he finished Barao. I love that multi quote post showing everyone counting Dillashaw out. We should get that framed on the forum and have it be out on the home page.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Soakked said:


> TJ will always be that guy that faked the glove touch in the beginning of the fight and went for a take down in TUF. But technique always tops personality, and his technique was on fire tonight.


Are you sure you're not thinking of Colton Smith? I know he did that. I don't recall TJ doing it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Biggest upset in years for me, thought Barao was the p4p king and dillashaw was hardly a legit contender. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Stapler said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of Colton Smith? I know he did that. I don't recall TJ doing it.


You might be right, I might be confusing the fighters. The one that did it was in the armed forces I remember. If it's not TJ then great, because I loved his technique tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Colton smith did that not tj, and tjs fight with dodson was bs because it was an early stoppage even though he was hurt


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I hope Barao doesn't pay attention to this "huge paper mismatch" everybody is talking about, keep the focus like he always did and fight to kill. After all, it's an MMA fight, featuring a hungrier than never, nothing to lose underdog going after his belt.





MMA-Sportsman said:


> I will dismiss T.J. after the fight, if I can. He looks a solid, solid, hungry kid, so, I'll be on the edge of my seat anyway.


I won't have any of this crow, hahaha. 
Sucks for me, but I definitely just knew that could happen the way it did.
Cain vs JDS 2 and 3, my friends. Lesson learned long time ago. :thumb03:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Maybe that's incentive for him to stay? or maybe he goes with ludwig?


They already hired Kampmann and Ludwig is already set to open up shop in Denver. And TJ would be dumb to leave alpha male too many high level training partners. Kampmann is a Dutch boxer so the style shouldn't be too different but the angles and movment and drills Ludwig is famous for go away with him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> They already hired Kampmann and Ludwig is already set to open up shop in Denver. And TJ would be dumb to leave alpha male too many high level training partners. Kampmann is a Dutch boxer so the style shouldn't be too different but the angles and movment and drills Ludwig is famous for go away with him.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kampmann never learns in any of his fights though, i don't think he will be that great of a coach if he never learned from his ****ups in every fight where he was tagged bad in round 1 among other things.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Colton smith did that not tj, and tjs fight with dodson was bs because it was an early stoppage even though he was hurt


Bingo.

Early stoppage loss against Dodson or not, I think tonight washes away any blemishes on his record. He beat Barao up for 4 rounds and then finished him in the 5th round. That's a near perfect performance that no one can discredit.. Although I'm sure some will. I hope no excuses are made.

Either way, tonight belongs to Dillashaw. He's now considered the best MMA bantamweight in the world.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Kampmann never learns in any of his fights though, i don't think he will be that great of a coach if he never learned from his ****ups in every fight where he was tagged bad in round 1 among other things.


I get that feeling too, but coaching is entirely different than fighting. maybe kampmann just doesnt have the reflexes or triggers to do what he needs to do in fight, but it doesn't mean he doesn't see or know what to do.

Still, I think ludwig is a special coach and if I were TJ i would still try to find a way to get his tutelage.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

"T.J. Dillashaw will continue to work with Duane Ludwig even after coach departs Team Alpha Male"

http://msn.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...-duane-ludwig-even-after-coach-departs-052414


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*By the way. 
That's the way you are suppose to defend your belt. Trying hard and hard to the end and making your opponent to earn not only the belt but all the praises for the champ clearly took the fight seriously to the end and just wasn't able to be the better man. This is a real championship bout.*

Congratulations to Renan Barao and the new Champion T.J. Dillashaw for the fantastic battle.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well got what I wanted to see, but I had a feeling an upset was going to happen tonight, however I thought it was going to be Hendo if anyone pulling out that bomb of his. 


I'm pretty glad I didn't offer my opinion on this fight cuz I would have said that TJ would have been put to the test against a true champion essentially. Man it's been awhile since I've seen a challenger with that sort of confidence.

I was going to write an article on the most improved fighters and that list would include Matt Brown, Caceres, Robbie Lawler, and topping off with TJ now. 

Anderson vs Franklin
LHW title holder vs Shogun
Serra vs GSP I

Well done.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Really happy for Dillishaw. Guy was nothing but class on TUF and has fought (and I've said before beat :wink03 everyone UFC put in front of him. Deserves this and I think will be a champion to watch as far as bringing interest to the division. 

Good win for Team Alpha Male as well. Other than Wiedman most exciting 'new' champion in the UFC.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

This was truly an amazing fight... My opinion of both fighters significantly went up... And I thought highly of both when it started.

Barao went out like a true champ and TJ won the fight like a true champ. 

Very impressed with both camps

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Kampmann never learns in any of his fights though, i don't think he will be that great of a coach if he never learned from his ****ups in every fight where he was tagged bad in round 1 among other things.


That was more he was a slow started and would get caught.



Iuanes said:


> I get that feeling too, but coaching is entirely different than fighting. maybe kampmann just doesnt have the reflexes or triggers to do what he needs to do in fight, but it doesn't mean he doesn't see or know what to do.
> 
> Still, I think ludwig is a special coach and if I were TJ i would still try to find a way to get his tutelage.


Agreed. 100%.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

This just goes to show that you can never count anyone out, especially a guy with all the tools for greatness. Just like people said Weidman wasn't ready. Me and Azumo were the only ones who picked TJ to win. And everybody else was wrong. This also goes to show that MMATH should be shoved straight up your asses. The only thing that can taint this victory is if Barao's camp comes up with excuses...but it won't matter anyway because everybody saw the total domination tonight. Barao had nothing. Absolutely nothing!

Ok I'm done being a dick now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Kampmann never learns in any of his fights though, i don't think he will be that great of a coach if he never learned from his ****ups in every fight where he was tagged bad in round 1 among other things.


Coaching is entirely different than fighting. There are countless examples of trainers that can't do it themselves in the cage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Just on the Team Alpha Male site and they will be doing an update fast!:hug:

Faber got him there, but Dillishaw brought the gold home:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Out of all the current champions I would have picked him last to be dethroned followed by Aldo then Cain. 

TJ's quickness and fakes are what did it for him. When I watched that replay on the trailers where he fakes a right cross/hook then switches to a left high kick...I thought could he pull that off. Then I was like...nah...Barao won't fall for that. TJ was in the zone. 

I think he'll bring Duane to his camp along with Kampmann and Duane will be happy to focus on just TJ.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> Well, easy to say something after the fact. But watching his last fight, it seems he has the tools to challenge anyone standing. There isn't anyone who does what he does in terms of movement. He can switch hit and move in all dimensions while throwing strikes and do it with speed. It makes it nearly impossible to predict and react to his attacks.
> 
> Oh, and he's a wrestler.


Isn't Dominick Cruz finally due back soon? A fight between T.J. & Cruz might be very interesting & exciting because Cruz also has a style of his own of jumping in & out & back & forth & constantly moving.

Also - just a question I'm curious about. If there was a rematch between Dillashaw & Barao in about 3 months in Brazil....who would you put your money on?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

King Daisuke said:


> This just goes to show that *you can never count anyone out*, especially a guy with all the tools for greatness.... Me and Azumo were *the only ones who picked TJ to win.* And everybody else was wrong.


But then you were counting Barao out instead? :wink01:


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I honestly can't believe what i just watched, that was absolutely spectacular from T.J:jaw:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

EagleClaw29 said:


> Isn't Dominick Cruz finally due back soon? A fight between T.J. & Cruz might be very interesting & exciting because Cruz also has a style of his own of jumping in & out & back & forth & constantly moving.
> 
> Also - just a question I'm curious about. If there was a rematch between Dillashaw & Barao in about 3 months in Brazil....who would you put your money on?


If Cruz is smart and ever actually gets back again he'll start at the bottom and knock the rust off. Anyone like Barao or TJ would rough him up bad after three years on the shelf.

It's hard to say, Barao was starting to pick up TJ's timing in the first and was landing and stopping TJ coming in with the jab and landing some kicks before he got dropped. That shot changed the entire fight. Barao never recovered and was on auto pilot. He also was clearly hesitant with his jab as he didn't want to be countered again. But I'd probably pick TJ because even without that big shot he was never going to stand in the pocket and trade with Renan which is what guys like Faber and Wineland did. Plus I think TJ negated Renan's biggest advantage, speed by cutting angles, stutter stepping and timing.

Also I move we offically give TJ the nickname Van Helsing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I cant wait to watch this destruction lol...This isnt even a fight to me. Does the UFC even know what they are doing booking this fight? TJ is about to eat a big ole bag of floppy donkey dicks and Im going to enjoy every second of his beating.




TJ's a stud for putting so much work in and not letting the moment waste.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So... that was unexpected. :laugh:

I can't begin to express how I feel about Dillashaw getting that gold and Faber being outclassed by Barao. All I want to see now is if Cruz can handle Barao and Dillashaw who is basically looking more and more like Cruz with his footwork. Am I the only one who's seeing this?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Never ever saw that coming. dilashaw looked outstanding.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Was this the biggest upset in MMA history? I love the fact that it wasn't some fluke victory. Dillashaw completely shut Barao off.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

More than impressed with the outcome. 
First round I thought wow, TJ looks pretty good...and then he dropped that bomb. Win and a finish - epic stuff. He also broke the team Alpha Male title fight curse. So happy.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Was this the biggest upset in MMA history? I love the fact that it wasn't some fluke victory. Dillashaw completely shut Barao off.


I think I put Serra/GSP ahead of this one. Dillashaw had more people behind him I think. But I'd say this is a close second. 

I wonder who will be next for the title. Will Assuncao get the shot? He has a win over Dillashaw so that could add some hype to it. Or will Renan get a rematch? I certainly hope this doesn't happen, I mean he was dominated. Then you have Mizugaki in the mix, but I think he needs to beat one more guy.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...What an amazing upset by Dillashaw. Upset of the year. Who saw that coming? Barao gets knockout out?!? T.J's footwork and angles were brilliant. That one high kick was shin to Renan's jaw. Amazing preparation by Ludwig and the Alpha male team. Whatever Barao landed did nothing. T.J. just ate it and kept coming forward. Never seen Renan look so confused. Bantamweight gold is now ours baby...


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Was this the biggest upset in MMA history? I love the fact that it wasn't some fluke victory. Dillashaw completely shut Barao off.


I think it just might be, I mean NO ONE was giving TJ a chance in this one. I was completely stunned, not even bothered that I lost money because of this fight, that was great to watch. Performance of the Year from Dillashaw!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

tommydaone said:


> I think it just might be, I mean NO ONE was giving TJ a chance in this one. I was completely stunned, not even bothered that I lost money because of this fight, that was great to watch. Performance of the Year from Dillashaw!


There were a few people giving Dillashaw a chance, but there definitely not very many people giving him a chance. I forget, but were many people giving Serra a chance against GSP?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The time of boring title fights are over. No more GSP, BJ and Anderson dominating their divisions. Every champion looks or has looked vulnerable in the past.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> The time of boring title fights are over. No more GSP, BJ and Anderson dominating their divisions. Every champion looks or has looked vulnerable in the past.


I know its very exciting to see. The only one I see dominating will be Cain.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I know its very exciting to see. The only one I see dominating will be Cain.


I'd be very surprised to see anyone dominate at HW. "One punch can mean the difference" is even more true when there's 265 pounds coming at you.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'd be very surprised to see anyone dominate at HW. "One punch can mean the difference" is even more true when there's 265 pounds coming at you.


I suppose that is true. But since Cain dominated JDS twice I think there are only a couple guys that give him too much trouble.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Extremely impressive. Complete and utter dominance from bell to bell and then to prove that he's a champions heart to go with it, he finishes in the 5th round and completely shuts down Barao.

He's only been fighting for just four years as well, what a beast.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

WTF Its wrong with Joe Rogan .. does he forgets how fighters fight ?? 
He was so impressed by T.J's footwork like was something new for TJ ... but TJ always moved like that .. check his past fights .. Joe always makes the same comment )

anyway
I'm not one to glow , but I'll do it , I know after , there always people who say "I told you so" but I didnt ... I skipped betting on this fight .

TJ Looked better than ever , he fought like he was a flyweight ...

Barao its an idiot he started the fight way to slow and planted , like he wasnt awake ... He was surprised that that guy came to fight him fo real ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I LOVE reading through this thread.

First you've got 2 full pages of "Total mismatch. TJ is going to die".

Then you've got "WOW I can't believe Dillishaw is doing this".

Then in comes the "Did you guys actually rate Barao that highly anyways? He's overrated".


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure Barao will earn his rematch, the guy is still a PFP beast.

He'll be back.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Guess that puts to bed the "Only the first 2 seasons of tuf produced good fighters" argument. Hell, the winner of that season has not done too bad either


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I gave TJ a 10% chance of winning, I suppose my theory of the wrestling based MMA fighters being champions is valid. Every division is dominated by a wrestling based champion now with the exception of 125 and 145. Before Pettis, Bendo was holding it down then Edgar. *I believe I am now seeing another turning point. *The wrestlers no longer relying on takedowns, traditional gnp and actually honing their striking skills. They're not afraid of ever getting taken down so they can unleash at will. This poses an extremely challenging proposition for the traditional BJJ and striking based fighters. Although judo seems to be able to nullify it to a degree. To top it off fighters like DC will probably rule with impunity down the road. It's uncanny how good he is with only a few years under his belt. What the hell man. 

Criteria to become a UFC Champion

1.) collegiate, Olympic caliber wrestling - strong work ethic, excellent conditioning, and mental toughness.
2.) proficiency at BJJ - immediately nullifies the BJJ experts
3.) boxing, muay thai - a lot of wrestlers always had some holes whether it was BJJ or striking. Now I'm seeing that gap closing. 
4.) competent training camp (Clutch, Xtreme, were all garbage...all wrestling. A solid team consists of multi faceted head trainers.) 
5.) quality/champion sparring partners (I always heard people in gyms complaining about not having enough quality sparring partners so sometimes they would travel abroad.)

I still can't believe a TUF fighter dethroned a legit champion that convincingly. It's never truly been done before. Serra was fluky, but I suppose he would be the first. Who's next in line...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^So being able to wrestle, strike, defend submissions, have an amazing training camp and good sparring partners makes a champion?

Who'd have thought it


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Tj was a 4 fight novice in tuf, i don't think many people with 4 fights are as good as he was... its just that his start was televised for the world to see.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Not gonna lie... I gave TJ 0% chance of winning this fight, and going off a lot of people's posts pre fight, I wasn't the only one.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Didnt watch but glad Barao lost because Dana kept riding on his "#1 p4p" garbage. But for those who were watching Im sure it was cool to see since everyone thought Barao would win.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I forget, but were many people giving Serra a chance against GSP?


I did... But I had Serra winning by submission after a GSP takedown.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Killz said:


> Not gonna lie... I gave TJ 0% chance of winning this fight, and going off a lot of people's posts pre fight, I wasn't the only one.


Yeah me too.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> Not gonna lie... I gave TJ 0% chance of winning this fight, and going off a lot of people's posts pre fight, I wasn't the only one.


Lolz! 




EVERLOST said:


> Yeah me too.


I usually give a 10% chance for a margin of error unless it's against Codie Mckenzie or Bobb Sapp. 

I'm still kinda scratching my head. I've never seen a TUF alum thoroughly thrash a legit champion. Not a fluke 1st round submission or KO. A five round domination culminating in a finish. 

Griffin fought a hard fought battle against Rampage and won. But it was close. 

Serra was a bit fluky. 

Joe Daddy Stevensen got thrashed by BJ Penn.

Mitrione, Schaub not doing so well.

Riddle retired along with Bonnar, Leben (great career) and Nate. Actually was Franklin on TUF?

Escudero never made it to a title fight. Nover fell off the grid along with Colton Smith...lolz!

This has to be the second biggest upset in recent times.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> Not gonna lie... I gave TJ 0% chance of winning this fight, and going off a lot of people's posts pre fight, I wasn't the only one.


I think i said somewhere "This fight is pointless, Dillashaw should be nowhere near a title shot" or something like that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Was this the biggest upset in MMA history? *I love the fact that it wasn't some fluke victory.* *Dillashaw completely shut Barao off.*


Exactly this x1000. And most important: Barao was coming forward the whole fecking time. He was after T.J. head during the whole fight. T.J. was fighting a champion displaying "champion spirit" to defend his belt if you all know what I mean. That should be never forgotten. T.J. won by outclassing a motivated and committed champion, and it was beautiful to watch even though I was pulling for Barao. 




Stun Gun said:


> I think I put Serra/GSP ahead of this one. Dillashaw had more people behind him I think. But I'd say this is a close second.


Don't know about people behind each of Serra or T.J. respectively, but GSP was defending his title for the very first time coming from a 6 fights winstreak. Barao was flawless for 35 fecking fights and outclassing everybody since in UFC, including Faber twice.

If the connotation of "upset" will include "fame" and "stardom", I'll agree, but technically, what T.J. pulled was waaay bigger, as this victory can't be related to a "simple mistake" from the champ.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

First off a bit of advice to those trying to undermine Barao... For example, those saying that Barao is a poor man's Aldo. LOL. Stop making yourselves look like fools. 

Second, I did not see this coming. I thought Barao would destroy TJ. Having said that TJ dominate the fight from start to finish... Literally finish. Doing this to Barao who hasn't lost in so many years (30+ fights?) is incredible and all credit to TJ.

I can't wait for a rematch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thoroughly think this was the biggest upset ever, Serra May have been a bigger underdog but he landed a perfect punch an Gsp was the far superior fighter, Dillashaw went out and was the better fighter for over 20mi. Before finishing Barao


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Toxic said:


> I thoroughly think this was the biggest upset ever, Serra May have been a bigger underdog but he landed a perfect punch an Gsp was the far superior fighter, Dillashaw went out and was the better fighter for over 20mi. Before finishing Barao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


What about the punch that almost finished the fight in the first round? Maybe Barao got really damaged by the punch and couldn't fight properly after.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I thoroughly think this was the biggest upset ever, Serra May have been a bigger underdog but he landed a perfect punch an Gsp was the far superior fighter, Dillashaw went out and was the better fighter for over 20mi. Before finishing Barao


^^^^^ Exactly. The more people realize this, the better. This is the kind of war that leaves no doubt about both fighters spirits and no doubt who was the better one in the end.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

So where does this leave urijah?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^So being able to wrestle, strike, defend submissions, have an amazing training camp and good sparring partners makes a champion?
> 
> Who'd have thought it


Hahah...as soon as I wrote that post I realized how generic it sounded. But you get my point. I definitely see a turning sport in modern mma presently. No longer do wrestlers rely on takedowns and gnp. They can all truly strike now and in several more years will become even more proficient. 

I gotta rewatch this fight again to pick up on things. One thing that stood out was what Uriah said. What was the difference between him and TJ. He stated, "his legs." 

- movement
- speed
- explosive fast twitch muscles to explode for takedowns, combinations, and most importantly the FAKES. That is the hardest thing to overcome in any sport like in basketball. Fake then move, fake again, then strike...how the hell can you react properly because you havn't quite seen it. 

His timing and speed really threw Renan off balance. But ya know he tried adjusting to the best he could. I like how he implemented the teeps immediately from the get go in the 2nd round as Andre instructed. I guess the adagio applies here...SPEED KILLS. TJ reminded me of a honey badger just darting around and constantly pecking away a bigger and very dangerous opponent. The biggest thing was his confidence from the get go. 

Hope they meet again by the end of the year.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just watched it again, and holy shit, what a performance from TJ. Been impressed with him in recent fights, but was not expecting this. What a superb win for Dillashaw. Makes Bantamweight a really exciting division. Dillashaw looking awesome, Cruz on the way back, Barao is gonna come back with a vengeance, Raphael Assuncao, and then what's going to happen with Urijah? Loving the look of 135 now!


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

I lost money on this, so I'm upset but dame T.J had Barao around his little finger.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Exactly this x1000. And most important: Barao was coming forward the whole fecking time. He was after T.J. head during the whole fight. T.J. was fighting a champion displaying "champion spirit" to defend his belt if you all know what I mean. That should be never forgotten. T.J. won by outclassing a motivated and committed champion, and it was beautiful to watch even though I was pulling for Barao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

sucrets said:


> First off a bit of advice to those trying to undermine Barao... For example, those saying that Barao is a poor man's Aldo. LOL. Stop making yourselves look like fools.


I've always thought of Barao as a poor man's Aldo. Both have similar styles but I believe that Aldo fought better competition and should be placed higher in the P4P rankings. Maybe my choice of words were bad, because even saying that I think (or at least thought) that Barao was the best in his weight class. I'm just a huge Jose Aldo fan.

Now that being said, this in no way implies that I saw this coming, or that I think Barao is a can or paper champ. He is legit and deadly, *I just never bought into the whole #1 P4P talk*. Lets not, like many have already, take it out of context. My comment was not intentioned to lessen TJ's win, because honestly I thought TJ was above average at best and after watching that fight I was blown away by his technique and completely proven wrong.

I get annoyed as much as anyone when when people say that someone is a "beast, no one beat him" only to later say "he was never that good anyway" a fight later. I'm not one of those guys however.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

FatFreeMilk said:


> I lost money on this, so I'm upset but dame T.J had Barao around his little finger.


It wasn't the best bet anyway, the odds were too small for Barao.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rodolfo said:


> What about the punch that almost finished the fight in the first round? Maybe Barao got really damaged by the punch and couldn't fight properly after.


Uhh, he looked like he had recovered to me... at least physically.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Uhh, he looked like he had recovered to me... at least physically.


And it wasnt a lucky punch, proven by the fact he landed several more throughout the fight.

I'm with Toxic on this one. Biggest upset ever.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://instagram.com/p/odmcpfNmoP/

'I was prepared for this fight and I guarantee I'll be better next time. I'll come back and I'll take back what is mine! Thanks again!!'


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/odmcpfNmoP/
> 
> 'I was prepared for this fight and I guarantee I'll be better next time. I'll come back and I'll take back what is mine! Thanks again!!'


Thank you. Some of y'all need to stop saying stupid stuff like Barao wasn't ready for him and he'd beat him next time. 

Whoever hasn't, needs to give TJ props. He knew it was a rare chance, trained his ass off and beat the champion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Barao is always prepared. He is a devoted sob. He cuts a lot of weight, but he is more than used to kick asses doing exactly that cut, so that's no issue either. Beside, he was never out of cardio for the whole fight, he only had no answer for what T.J. brought.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Barao wasn't able to adapt almost at all during the fight. He tried techniques over and over again that didn't work and failed in the same way every time. I.e. he tried the same spinning back kick at least 3 or 4 times and Dillashaw moved out of the way to his own left side. Barao's team should have told him to set it up differently and to adjust the stretch out the leg a split second later. Same with the boxing, Barao did some techniques over and over again which Dillashaw was able to dodge in the same way almost everytime. I think Barao was a bit paralyzed mentally by the capabilities of Dillashow as he wasn't used to an opponent who wouldn't be outclassed. Barao never really had to adapt that much during a fight, hence he lacked adaptation skills.

If his team analyzes the footage of the fight well and they work on those techniques that missed repetitivly I can see Barao winning the rematch.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> *Barao says punch in the begining of the fight was critical for his loss to Dillashaw*
> 
> *Bad result did not take away the Brazilian confidence, who promised to get the belt back.*
> 
> ...



http://sportv.globo.com/site/programas/sportv-news/noticia/2014/05/barao-diz-que-golpe-no-inicio-da-luta-foi-decisivo-em-derrota-para-dillashaw.html

He actually asked to Dedé in a break if he was winning and Dedé said, "no, you are not".


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.proudtofight.com/wordpress/blog/

Wrote a little blog article about the Dillashaw-Barao fight, and how it opens up the division. Nothing too spectacular, just trying to drive visitors to the site with some decent content. Let me know your thoughts


----------

